# الكريتين البرازيلي مصرح من وزارة الصحه وحائزعلي جوائز



## أم صقر (4 يناير 2012)

كرياتين ايجي ماكس البرازيلي الاصلي ونوفره من البرازيل 


كيراتين ايجي ماكس برازيلي التعبئة و الصنع 
مميزات كيراتين ايجي ماكس
الحجم: 500 مل 
الوصف: مجموعة كاملة تكفي لعمل 10-14 رأس. يستخدم لمجموعة او المشاغل.
المحتويات: شامبو 500 مل + كيراتين مكثف 500 مل + بلسم مثبت 500 مل
السعر على الخاص
ما هي اهم مميزات المنتج ومفارقاته عن منتجات الشركات الأخرى؟يعتمد على تقنية جديدة ليست متوفرة في باقي المنتجات 
* يكفي مدة 15 دقيقة على وضع الكيراتين مقارنة بثلاثة ايام يكون موضوع في الرأس.
* امكانية غسل الشعر في نفس اليوم بعد العلاج مقارنة بالانتظار ثلاثة ايام بدون غسيل.
* يعطي لمعان اكثر ومرونة اكبر وسلاسة للشعر.
* زيادة علاجية للعشر المتضرر.
* الاكتفاء بزيارة واحد للصالون (جلسة واحدة كافية).
* لا قيود بعد العلاج. المنتجات الاخرى تحذر من وضع الشعر خلف الاذن او التبلل بالماء.
* اقصر وقت بطريقته فهو يوفر 30 بالمئة من الوقت الذي يستغرق في عمل العلاج العادي.
* يتطلب درجة حرارة اقل للسيراميك وهي 350 درجة مئوية مقارنة ب 450 درجة مئوية.
* الكثافة العالية مقارنة بالسائلة في المنتجات الاخرى. وهذه بحجم اقل يكفي عدد اكبر.
* بدون رائحة لازعة ومزعجة كما في المنتجات الاخرى.
إمكانية إعادة استعماله بعد أسبوع أذا احتاج الأمر ( الشعر المجعد جدا.(
اقل نسبة فورمالدهايد موجودة بين المستحضرات الاخرى 

وهدا الكرياتين والشركه حازة على شهاده درجه اولى اقوى منتجات الكرياتين وافضلها في العالم 
ولا يوجد تقليد منه الى الان 
يعني هدا الاصلي خصوصا احنا نوفره من الشركه مباشره
وتقريبا يقارب لجلوبال لكن افضل في العلاج ويناسب جميع انواع الشعر
انديان كيراتين
المنتج انديان الحديث والذي هو من نفس الشركة البرازيلية هو معتمد على تقنية اختلاط بعض التوابل الهندية ومستخرجات من الحناء و الكستناء والتمر.
نتائجة تعطي لمعان اكثر مما يجعله شبيه بالشعر الهندي المسدول والمغذى واللماع.
كثافته اقل من ايجي ماكس لذلك لا يكفي الحجم الصغير60 مل للش
كرياتين ايجي ماكس البرازيلي الاصلي ونوفره من البرازيل 
تعئبه وصنع برازيلي






كيراتين ايجي ماكس برازيلي التعبئة و الصنع 
مميزات كيراتين ايجي ماكس
الحجم: 500 مل 
الوصف: مجموعة كاملة تكفي لعمل 10-14 رأس. يستخدم لمجموعة او المشاغل.
المحتويات: شامبو 500 مل + كيراتين مكثف 500 مل + بلسم مثبت 500 مل
السعر على الخاص
ما هي اهم مميزات المنتج ومفارقاته عن منتجات الشركات الأخرى؟يعتمد على تقنية جديدة ليست متوفرة في باقي المنتجات 
* يكفي مدة 15 دقيقة على وضع الكيراتين مقارنة بثلاثة ايام يكون موضوع في الرأس.
* امكانية غسل الشعر في نفس اليوم بعد العلاج مقارنة بالانتظار ثلاثة ايام بدون غسيل.
* يعطي لمعان اكثر ومرونة اكبر وسلاسة للشعر.
* زيادة علاجية للعشر المتضرر.
* الاكتفاء بزيارة واحد للصالون (جلسة واحدة كافية).
* لا قيود بعد العلاج. المنتجات الاخرى تحذر من وضع الشعر خلف الاذن او التبلل بالماء.
* اقصر وقت بطريقته فهو يوفر 30 بالمئة من الوقت الذي يستغرق في عمل العلاج العادي.
* يتطلب درجة حرارة اقل للسيراميك وهي 350 درجة مئوية مقارنة ب 450 درجة مئوية.
* الكثافة العالية مقارنة بالسائلة في المنتجات الاخرى. وهذه بحجم اقل يكفي عدد اكبر.
* بدون رائحة لازعة ومزعجة كما في المنتجات الاخرى.
إمكانية إعادة استعماله بعد أسبوع أذا احتاج الأمر ( الشعر المجعد جدا.(
اقل نسبة فورمالدهايد موجودة بين المستحضرات الاخرى 

وهدا الكرياتين والشركه حازة على شهاده درجه اولى اقوى منتجات الكرياتين وافضلها في العالم 
ولا يوجد تقليد منه الى الان 
يعني هدا الاصلي خصوصا احنا نوفره من الشركه مباشره
وتقريبا يقارب لجلوبال لكن افضل في العلاج ويناسب جميع انواع الشعر
انديان كيراتين
المنتج انديان الحديث والذي هو من نفس الشركة البرازيلية هو معتمد على تقنية اختلاط بعض التوابل الهندية ومستخرجات من الحناء و الكستناء والتمر.
نتائجة تعطي لمعان اكثر مما يجعله شبيه بالشعر الهندي المسدول والمغذى واللماع.
كثافته اقل من ايجي ماكس لذلك لا يكفي الحجم الصغير60 مل للشعر الطويل والذي كثافته عاليه
الطقم 60 مل شامبو + كيراتين + بلسم 
السعر على الخاص
ر الطويل والذي كثافته عاليه
الطقم 60 مل شامبو + كيراتين + بلسم 
السعر على الخاص




ام احمد للبيع وتدريب المشغل واتصل نصل والي حابه اسويلها ماعندي مانع 0592112460وعندي بلواوت وكاديفيو وتدريب المشغل اتصل نصل والبيع بي الجمله والمفرق 
بي الرياض والشرقيه والخبر والدمام والجبيل الصناعي


----------



## tjarksa (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: الكريتين البرازيلي مصرح من وزارة الصحه وحائزعلي جوائز*

الله يوفقك من واسع فضله .


----------

